# images from the super pinhole



## mysteryscribe (Apr 14, 2006)

more later


----------



## terri (Apr 14, 2006)

Awesome!!! This might be my favorite image of yours yet. :thumbup: I love the spottiness and grain. It suits the subject matter so well, too. This looks almost like a tin type to me. Great job!


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 14, 2006)

Yes it is by far my favorite... I have been searching for something this might be it.  I love shooting this camera to.  It has the think before you act... the really sharp cheap lens.. and now the film that looks like it belongs to the 18th century.  I think I'm going to keep playing with film and paper for a while, but the film is a lot more forgiving for sure.


----------



## terri (Apr 14, 2006)

The paper negatives definitely look like fun, but I agree your best stuff has come with film. This beauty here has it all going on. Fabulous contrast. :thumbup:


----------



## woodsac (Apr 14, 2006)

What a beautiful shot!
I really enjoy this type of image..._when it's shot on film_! Digital manipulations just don't cut it  Great job.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 14, 2006)

This is from the same batch of negatives I just did it up differently...




I fully expect terri to be on my case about whoring it up...


----------



## terri (Apr 14, 2006)

> I fully expect terri to be on my case about whoring it up...


 You already know you did; I don't have to say a word!

Besides, it's your image. That means you get to do whatever you want with it.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 14, 2006)

but i do so respect your opinion


----------



## terri (Apr 14, 2006)

mysteryscribe said:
			
		

> but i do so respect your opinion


suuuuuure, you do. :chatty:


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 14, 2006)

You showed me the way when I was lost...
You held my hand (figuratively) when I was down. Ect ect 
of course I respect your opinion... I just always like whored up things, so I tend to go astray.


----------



## terri (Apr 14, 2006)

> You showed me the way when I was lost...
> You held my hand (figuratively) when I was down. Ect ect


 
Yeah, I rock. :mrgreen: 



I would guess "whored up" is one of those subjective terms. One man's whored up is another man's "just looks good".  's all right. :thumbup:


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 14, 2006)

yeah you do


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 14, 2006)

I shot six images and this is the third one i have posted i think I have one more worth messin' with.


----------



## terri (Apr 14, 2006)

aahhhh, yes. :thumbup: Back on track. 

This one and the first one up there are my faves so far from the cam.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 14, 2006)

okay this is the forth of the six I shot. The other two weren't really bad.... they were awful.  By the way the blob at the bottom was a duck landing at 3x4 of a second exposure


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 15, 2006)

as always more testing of the super pinhole... so what do you think paper or film.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 15, 2006)

okay I took super pinhole to the cemetary this afternoon.. AFter I experimented with paper negs again this morning so now.  we shall see
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




everything looks so funky on this site.  I don't get it.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 15, 2006)

I shot eight images so far I have developed two and was pleased with both but thats just my opinion.


----------



## Meysha (Apr 15, 2006)

These are really cool!

That duck looks like the Loch Ness though. 

The last one is pretty cool too. Infact the whole 'look' of these pics is great!


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 15, 2006)

Thank you... I keep trying im going to be a real photographer soon. But seriously retro is fun for a retired guy.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 16, 2006)

more shots from the cemetary with the super pinhole.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 16, 2006)

Okay the end of the cemetary pictures for now.


----------



## terri (Apr 16, 2006)

I'm really enjoying these last few.    :thumbup:     I like the cemetery for subject matter, too - somehow it all fits nicely.   

Keep 'em coming.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 16, 2006)

Yes this style cemetary and photography are both dated.  They seem to fit well.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 17, 2006)

This image was made with the can cam that has the grafted barrel type lens fixed aperture and wallensac glass. I know this should have been cropped but I really like the way it looked so I left it.


----------



## woodsac (Apr 17, 2006)

Your pinhole cam was made for cem shots :thumbsup:

Now...if we can just get a lensbaby in front of that tiny hole and still get the same effect 

Really good job on these.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 17, 2006)

Actually this one was made for dogfood....


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 17, 2006)

Sorry Terri I just had to whore one of them up.  This is it kid this is it...


----------



## terri (Apr 17, 2006)

:taped sh:


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh no Lucy am I in trouble now? LOL 
:lmao:  Trust me you don't want to hear the alternative to whore it up lol.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 18, 2006)

paper negative shot this morning by the lake


----------



## anvsubmission (Apr 18, 2006)

cool,want to learn from u^^


----------



## anvsubmission (Apr 19, 2006)

wonderful!    ^^


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 19, 2006)

This site has a lot of great photographers.  There difinitely is a lot to learn from them.  Unfortunately most of what I have to teach isn't worth the time to learn.  Even if it were, there are those here that could teach the lessons much better.

Photography is like genius... It's mostly hard work and paying your dues, I think.  But I will be more than happy to answer any questions, at any time, from anyone.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 19, 2006)

paper negative, shot in a tin can camera, with a primative lens system.  Pin hole under antique glass, no shutter.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 19, 2006)

again with the tin can cam


----------



## hobbes28 (Apr 19, 2006)

mysteryscribe said:
			
		

> paper negative, shot in a tin can camera, with a primative lens system.  Pin hole under antique glass, no shutter.



This one is my favorite so far from the series.  I think they are all great and I could see me getting myself into trouble with ideas being spawned from the images.   Keep up the inspiring work.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 20, 2006)

My good scanner died this morning so this is with a very old one that is lower resolution hope they aren't too much worse...


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 22, 2006)

here are two super pin hole paper negs from the brownie paint can camera...  I kind of like them fine.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 22, 2006)

I know they are pictures of nothing but its a rainy day and I wanted to test the camera.  sorry it's the best I could do..


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 23, 2006)

this is from the brownie camera. It is eerie and I like it for that but I'm not sure I can deal with the camera. Ii has so far been unpredictable.  I know thats the fun of it but this one might be a little too unpredictable even for me.


----------



## terri (Apr 23, 2006)

Looks like a still from a horror movie.  I like it.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 23, 2006)

yes some creature about to rise up and murder poor photographers.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 24, 2006)

Okay this is a shot I make with different cameras to test the lens and exposure so no big deal but......

It is the kodak brownie meniscus (sp)lens and the pin hole aperture. Set on the end of a paint can. I have been ready to junk this camera for days now. Something kept stopping me, I never was quite sure what.

On a whim I decided to see if it was typical of camera from any period. First of all let me say this, almost all shots from the 1850s were from studio photographers. That being the case you would expect them to have state of the art equipment. I went back to the 1850 and 60's to find camera's routinely as soft and flat as this camera, when shot with a paper negative. The perfect shot and the perfect exposure and the perfect set up yeilded this image with that single element type lens. It is pretty similar to the quality of the typical studio type shot of the time.

Then I compared a later 1800 shot with the paper portrait I shot of my grand daughter and it was very similier.

My guess (it is only a guess) is that cameras went from pinhole to a single lens maybe then to the more modern multi element lenses. After that the improvements seem to be less dramatic. 

The point I am making, I think, is that the brownie shoots pretty much like a good camera from 1850. This quality image shows up later in the snapshot type pictures of the turn of the century, but the studio ones are much much better. A lot of the outdoor stuff was made with quality cameras beginning at that time as well.

So I guess, I'm asking myself, "How retro do you wanna go Punk?"


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 24, 2006)

As a side note... I found that I had to weigh the paint can cam down.  It has terrible balance when sitting flat.  So I used my handy dandy bean bag sock.  I usually use it to mould over misshaped objects to have a place to sit a camera.  Today I put it on TOP of the brownie paint can to hold it steady while I tripped the lens.

Also found out ev is the way to go to set up your exposure chart for primative and pin hole cameras.  Just things in passing.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 25, 2006)

I have decided to await at least until I get my new scanner in before deciding the fate of the brownie paint can cam...  This is what made me decide to wait.  I shot two images the same one with a close up lens and one without to see if there was any difference with the f90 camera.  As you can see not much if any at all.


----------



## terri (Apr 25, 2006)

mysteryscribe said:
			
		

> I have decided to await at least until I get my new scanner in before deciding the fate of the brownie paint can cam... This is what made me decide to wait. I shot two images the same one with a close up lens and one without to see if there was any difference with the f90 camera. As you can see not much if any at all.


 The one on the left appears much sharper, with fewer blown areas.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 25, 2006)

it is the one without the close up lens.  strange i was at the very end of the camera close focus area.  That was when it had an f11 lens though.   I'm seriously losing my eyesight so they both look fuzzy to me.  I have constant double vision, so I really cant tell when a camera is borderline sharp or not


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 26, 2006)

Shot this with a really good primative camera a few days ago.  Ran it up with the terrible scanner.  So the brownie paint can cam might not be as bad as I think.  I need to wait for the new scanner to be sure.


----------



## terri (Apr 26, 2006)

Oh, I like this one a lot, too. Here's another that certainly has that 'turn of the century' feel to it. Since I know that's what you're after, I'd have to say this one is a success.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 26, 2006)

Thank you Terri.  It was sharper on the other scanner and I didn't like it then at all.  Something about the sharp camera and the soft scanner made it much better.  

And I have learned how to handle that aged photo tint now...


----------

